# Introduction



## Elwicky (May 26, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here and hoping to gather some opinions as to whether I am always being fair or not in thinking about some things in my marriage.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Elwicky, welcome. Post away -- lots of good folks here can offer up their opinions and help out!


----------

